# B.C. Grant Baptist Church Annual 3 D Shoot



## KCannon (Jul 8, 2009)

Does anyone know when or if they are going to do a shoot this year.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 8, 2009)

Heres a copy of the flyer, its Aug 8th


----------



## rank bull (Jul 8, 2009)

what town is the shoot in


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Jul 8, 2009)

The shoot is in Baldwin, which is in Habersham County, about 20 miles north of Gainesville.


----------



## Stopes (Jul 9, 2009)

Chase- Post this in the Hunting section also. They may be interested in a free 4 wheeler.


----------

